# Line advice



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

I purchased an 8wt Okuma rod and reel combo from Acadamy for 100 bucks and it seems to be a pretty nice combo for someone like me just getting started. I was reading tons about the different kinds of lines (sinking/floating)and was wondering what everyone uses here for catching reds and fish in the pass. I want to try and catch some larger fish just as bonita and reds. 

And, what is a tippet? is it a leader, because I have my backing, line and leader on but Not sure if I have a tippet?? 

Finally, is a tappered 15lb leader just as strong at the end of it because it seems like it is really weak where I would tie the fly.?

Thanks a ton,

Aerialjc:usaflag


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i would probley buy an 8wt line cause your rod and reel is.but you can go up a size or down a size.(but having the same size line will cast a little easier)

Tippet- is just a leader.you wont to tie them on you main line using a nail knot.

if you need anymore help or questions just Pm me


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Learn to cast with a floating line. I use a sinking line only when I absolutely have to. 

Walking the beach, an intermediate (slow sink) line helps and when casting in heavy wind, a sinking line works best due to smaller diameter which gives less wind resistance.

At least 90% of the fish I have caught were less than 40' from my boat. This means a 30' cast. On a good day, I can cast 80' a good portion of the time but have a hard time hooking a fish with that much line out. I try to limit my casts to 50' when fishing from my yak. 

Bonitas are a hoot but I love sight fishing for Whiting. Down here, Snook and Redfish are my most common target species.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

For the most part, Hunter s correct but to be more accurate, the tippet is actually the last segment of your leader, the portion where you attach the fly. Many fly fishermen hand tie their leaders by connecting sections of diminishing diameters of leader material, with the thicker material forming the butt, the part that attaches to the fly line, and the lightest leader segment becomes the tippet. There are many different formulas to used to connect the various segments, and many are quite complicated to produce leaders for very specific casting conditions and presentations. However many of us feel this may be overkill for the most part and that is one of the reasons the commercially made tapered leaders are so popular. The "skinny" end of your leader is indeed 15 lb. test, if it is so marked. However as you change flies you will begin to "eat" into the tippet and as you shorten your leader it will become progressively heavier, the butt section is often 50-60 lb, test. Therefore it is necessary to occasionally add on an extra length of tippet by attaching 18-30 inches of new 15 lb. tippet material. This is easily done using a double surgeons knot or a uni to uni knot connection. As you fish more you will need to eventually attach a whole new leader as the tying in of tippet material also begins to shorten the leader to the point that you lose your "taper". The construction of leaders can be as complicated or simple as you wish to make it. There are many successful saltwater fly fishermen who swear that a 6 foot length of straight 20 lb. fluorocarbon or monofiliment is the only leader necessary! Hope this helps.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

flylips explained evrything you needed to know,


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

aerialjc,

I too am just beginning my journey into the world of fly fishing. I got a 7wt Lefty Kreigh Pro TFO rod with an Argus 780 reel for Christmas.I'm spooling it with 20# Dacron braided backing,8x weight forward, floating fly line,then 15#mono leader and finally the tippet. On the strong advice of a friend, I also got the Fly Fishing Guidebook from LL Bean. I'vejust startedgoing through it, but it seems to have just about everything you need to know about the sport.

I'm planning on fishing inshore for trout, reds and flounder. I've also received a couple of invites to head to the north a little and do some lake fishing for crappie, bream and bass.

Can't wait for the temps to get a little warmer!


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone. I'm still practicing but I can't seem to cast a fly more than 15ft past the end of my rod. It seems like I need to add some weight to the end. Maybe I'm just too used to casting vs. fly lining. I've watched tons of great videos on youtube. I guess it just takes tons of practice and very low winds. If there is even a breeze out, I can't get it to go 10 ft. past the rod.


----------

